# Dubai Mall: the worst parking system ever!



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey Folks.

Has anyone went to the Dubai Mall yet? I went for the first time last week and I just think that place is a mess, from the entrance, to parking to finding your way inside the mall in other to window shop, check out girls, kill some time or whatever it is mall rats do 

So what did you guys think of the mall?

I loved the oval lcd display... that had to be my favorite thing and the ice rink was cool but I'm from Canada where we have an Ice Rink on every corner of the street - outnumbering starbucks 

-Joey


----------



## HelenG (Oct 21, 2008)

I went a couple of weeks ago, and I wasn't impressed. The grid system for the map is a bit rubbish, half the shops aren't open yet including the big department stores. I can't think there's anything that would drag me to Dubai Mall again in a hurry, apart from maybe Nando's, but then there's one on SZR.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Same old, same old.  Any mall opening here is always a 'soft opening' meaning that only some 20% of stores are open. It is invariably best to wait at least 6 months before visiting anywhere they is claimed to be open. Festival City has been open over a year and still does not have 100% occupancy.


(There are two other Nandos - the SZR one and another at Al Ghurair Centre.)


-


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Looking inside the aquarium was neat. Most shops weren't open yet and you really need a moped to get around in there.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

I haven't been there yet but a friend told me the same very disappointing and wouldn't go back for three months but she thought the toy store was great had different stuff to other places. I heard about the amazing aquarium but I didn't know it had an ice rink, cool, I'll have to dust off the skates


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah the parking is poop - GM2 - ICE RINK M2 1M. LOL

but its going to be amazing once all shops are in there.

once all completed can we confirm it will be the biggest in the world, i heard largest in middle east and 6th largest in world? does anybody no for sure? - would like to no! thanks.


----------



## Wilfried Weisenberger (Dec 1, 2008)

Elphaba you are absolutely right. The Dubai Mall will filled up. But it is the question if they can do it in one year. 
By the way, you gave the hint to Nandos. Is their really a shop at Dubai Mall. I couldn't find it at the floorplan. If i would be wrong. Pleas give me a note. I will include it to my Dubai Mall Storefinder at my site.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

theres also a Rainforest cafe opening up like the one in London, hopefully the food will be better! - but still a nice place to go


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

I found parking real easy, follow some cars down 2 levels, BAM every spot opens up and you don't even have to say any kinda magic word either.


BTW the mall blows, nothing but a few sparse shops, aquarium, a small ass ice rink (woah awesome?) some fancy tv's...


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

Dubai Mall only serves my Taco Bell cravings. Nothing else, and even the Taco bell menu is half of the US menu. 

that said
Yo Quiero Taco Bell?


----------



## Gorgeous (Jun 15, 2010)

JoeyDee said:


> Hey Folks.
> 
> Has anyone went to the Dubai Mall yet? I went for the first time last week and I just think that place is a mess, from the entrance, to parking to finding your way inside the mall in other to window shop, check out girls, kill some time or whatever it is mall rats do
> 
> ...








Hey you all,
I just want to say that you all should be thankfull cuz your living in one of the most amazing countries in the whole world.
Living in peace, eating, working, and even dress and drink water from this country and talk about it in a bad way!!

If you are not happy with the changes, you may leave or return to your countries  

thanks


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

JoeyDee did, a long time ago!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

So now criticising a mall equals to cirticising Dubai??? wow

And also may I suggest you do not join an ex pat forum with the sole intention of flaming its members... 

so infraction for you missy.


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Lol to the comments above. I personally think Dubai Mall is a big mess. Everything is so scattered out and it's so difficult to navigate through the mall. I also go there to fulfill my Taco Bell cravings - it still doesn't beat the taste and yes it is only half of the US menu. I also go there to shop at Express (I think that's the only one in Dubai). Anyhow, I am making a trip to NY next week - can't wait to eat all the foods i've been missing!!!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Gorgeous said:


> Hey you all,
> I just want to say that you all should be thankfull cuz your living in one of the most amazing countries in the whole world.
> Living in peace, eating, working, and even dress and drink water from this country and talk about it in a bad way!!
> 
> ...



Shut up.


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Gorgeous said:


> Hey you all,
> I just want to say that you all should be thankfull cuz your living in one of the most amazing countries in the whole world.
> Living in peace, eating, working, and even dress and drink water from this country and talk about it in a bad way!!
> 
> ...


Just an FYI nobody is talking bad about the country. This forum is for individuals with an open mind who can share and discuss their respective opinions with one another. If you can't handle the comments and concerns people like to discuss on this forum then maybe you shouldn't be a part of it. There are expatriates from all over the world living in Dubai that are part of this forum.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Dont take any notice, its like a local / emirati troll. !!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

has any1 noticed how long ago this post was started?I think the original posters were complaining that very little was open at the opening. I think DM is fantastic and am proud to show family/friends when they come to visit. My favourite mall tho is MOE only because I know where everything is so it is easier for me. When I go back to UK and visit the malls there I laugh at the lack of shops, dirty toilets, crappy foodhall, closes at 5.30!!! etc. Dubai knows how to do Malls.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

yes this is a very old thread. Joey Dee got banned more than a year ago. I seriously don't get it why would someone go through the trouble of joining the forum just to reply to a dead thread, opened by a banned user, about such an irrelevant topic, and reply with such an absurd, ridiculous and unoriginal argument!! ("if you don't like it here, go home!!" boohoo)

Now on the malls, I agree with you wandabug, some people say that the only thing Dubai has to offer are "malls" and well to an extent I agree that is one of its strongest offerings, but they are damn good malls! Totally agree on the comment reg. the malls in the UK (Bullring Birmingham anyone? :yuck I also prefer MOE because is a short walk from home, and it doesn't take ages to walk from one end to the other. I do not like Ibn Batutta for example, with its cheeky sneaky corners and noah's ark or whatever it is, and then the elephant, and the fact that people stop there to take their pictures and then you have to wait until they are done, which takes ages because is loads of them, otherwise if you are in a rush you just have to get in the way of the piccie and feel bad for it...  Marina Mall is not bad either, very spread, nice shops and lots of parking, and for free. Dubai malls rule.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

And of course there is also Deira City Centre, the new Mirdiff Mall, Mercato and the Arabian Centre, Not to mention all the smaller ones on the Beach Road (Beach Centre, Village centre, Jumeirah Plaza etc) and the Al Ghurair Centre on Al Rigga Road which was the first mall in Dubai.

A mall for every taste. 

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I still like Wafi and Burjaman, best two malls in Dubai IMHO...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> I still like Wafi and Burjaman, best two malls in Dubai IMHO...


Can't believe I forgot those!! 

I like Wafi, although I am always surprised it is so quiet. Some great restaurants/bars around there. Haven't been to Burjuman for 18+ months. Is parking still a problem after 12.00? And you have to pay for it?

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

parking is free from 2-4 if i recall, and even when it isn't you just have a coffee and get a receipt for over aed100.... Or it's 10dhs an hour. I do think overall, for me, Wafi wins, esp with the new Souq too, they try to be different, the shops are different - Petals, Wafi Gourmet etc. and then there's Biella and the restaurants in Pyramids complex. Happy days.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> parking is free from 2-4 if i recall, and even when it isn't you just have a coffee and get a receipt for over aed100.... Or it's 10dhs an hour. I do think overall, for me, Wafi wins, esp with the new Souq too, they try to be different, the shops are different - Petals, Wafi Gourmet etc. and then there's Biella and the restaurants in Pyramids complex. Happy days.


The restaurant in Khan Murjan (Wafi souk for anyone who hasn't been) is excellent. Love the Lebo food & ice cream at Wafi Gourmet. Medzo has been refurbished and has reopened (haven't been back yet, but used to be a favourite of ours) but had an good meal in Carter's the other week, followed by excellent wine in Vintage. Discounts with Time Out City card too.

Did you ever go in that crazy shop,Memories, on the ground floor? Shame it closed although I don't think they ever sold anything. It was a bit like a cross between the Victoria & Albert Museum on acid and a haunted house. I loved it!
-


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh I totally forgot about Wafi, haven't been there for ages, last time was 2 christmasses ago to see the tree. Must pay a visit again - it is so pretty. Burjaman is lovely to look at but don't like the layout. Any1 been to Mirdif City Centre yet? What is that like?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

wandabug said:


> Oh I totally forgot about Wafi, haven't been there for ages, last time was 2 christmasses ago to see the tree. Must pay a visit again - it is so pretty. Burjaman is lovely to look at but don't like the layout. Any1 been to Mirdif City Centre yet? What is that like?


I was at Mirdiff City Centre a few weeks ago. Very spacious and the design incorporates lots of natural light so it has a nice feel.

Wafi always has the best Christmas decorations  

-


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I agree with you, there are malls here for everyone and they are pretty amazing by any standard. My only problem with Dubai Mall is that I always have a nightmare getting out of the parking onto JZR southbound, it`s like a flipping maze in there.

Incidentally has anyone had a go at the indoor freefall parachuting at Mirdiff Mall??


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

From Wikipedia:



> Dubai Summer Surprises is* the major tourist attraction* in Dubai during the summer.


Who comes up with those statements?? :confused2:


----------



## JoeW1075 (Dec 29, 2009)

DXB-NY said:


> Dubai Mall only serves my Taco Bell cravings. Nothing else, and even the Taco bell menu is half of the US menu.
> 
> that said
> Yo Quiero Taco Bell?


Glad I'm not the only one. I made a special trip last weekend just for Taco Bell. Other than that, the mall itself is alright, but it does have a great bookstore in Kinokuniya.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Felixtoo2 said:


> I agree with you, there are malls here for everyone and they are pretty amazing by any standard. My only problem with Dubai Mall is that I always have a nightmare getting out of the parking onto JZR southbound, it`s like a flipping maze in there.


This. So much this. No matter which route I take or which signs I follow, I always without fail end up on the Al Khail Road.

Similarly, I can't exit Mall of the Emirates without circling the outside of the entire building at least once prior to getting lost in Al Barsha.


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> .
> 
> Did you ever go in that crazy shop,Memories, on the ground floor? Shame it closed although I don't think they ever sold anything. It was a bit like a cross between the Victoria & Albert Museum on acid and a haunted house. I loved it!
> -


That was a seriously weird shop. Gave me the heebeegeebees.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

furryboots said:


> That was a seriously weird shop. Gave me the heebeegeebees.


Certainly very weird. I was rather taken with the light fittings in the shape of an arm coming out of the wall.

You recall the staff dressed in costume? One time, one of the staff was standing utterly still in a small room and a gorl of about 16 went in to have a look around. After a minute he reached out and said hello and she screamed and jumped out of her skin, as she'd assumed he was a dummy. I cried with laughter. 

-


----------

